# Your Hurricane plans



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I certainly have my work cut out.... 400 4x5 round bales to get moved from nearby river to higher ground. Of course its far too muddy to truck/trailer them out in larger quantities because of localized rain we've had last 3 days. Left where they are, they will become "floating projectiles" for folks downstream. 

Nope, it'll be 2 at a time on the dual bale spear and hopefully 2 on the back of a 4WD truck to higher ground up the street to a smaller field. I hope the absentee owner of the smaller field up the street doesn't mind if I store 260 bales on his property for 5 weeks. :mellow: Lets see 260/4 =...... 65 trips :huh:

Then I have 60 pinched between the local RR tracks and the river. Have nowhere to go with them. There's no "high ground" nearby where I can store them, but I'm asking around.....

Sure wish the weather clowns were wrong, but it sounds like they're pretty sure were going to get a heck of a bath.....

Anyone else "making plans"? Battening down the hatches? Buying several cases of your favorite adult beverage? Bugging out to higher ground?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

No special plans. Current prediction is for a tenth to a quarter inch of rain every day this week for here. That'll just be a small addition to the 4.5" inches I got in the last 36 hours. I'm regretting not putting down more of my second cutting grass last weekend. This year has been 1/2 "I wish I would have", and 1/2 "I wish I wouldn't have".


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Florence is now a 4, I reckon I will go buy a few chains. Fran sheered a lot of trees in 1996 and this track is deja vu.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My neighbor has been borrowing my trash pump to pump out his old farmhouse basement for a week and a half. Before todays rain he was down to pumping about 2 hrs a day. I finally convinced him to go buy a suction hose for his 2" fertilizer transfer pump so that I can have my pump back...

The water table is that high the water just rises up through the brick floor...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> My neighbor has been borrowing my trash pump to pump out his old farmhouse basement for a week and a half. Before todays rain he was down to pumping about 2 hrs a day. I finally convinced him to go buy a suction hose for his 2" fertilizer transfer pump so that I can have my pump back...
> 
> The water table is that high the water just rises up through the brick floor...


Interesting, we have a brick floor in the fruit room&#8230;


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We actually have over a week of clear weather predicted, will be the first time in over six weeks with that much supposedly sunny days.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We finally got some rain from Gordon, about 5-6 inches. Didn’t need it at all now, some down corn now, lots of lodged beans. Clear weather for an eternity again. Corn is 20% so going to let the combine eat later in the week.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

no tilling fescue seed, sure would like some rain around here...


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Sure making an impact here. We are having Coastal Evacuation beginning tomorrow with lane reversal on our Major West East Road and in Charleston I 26 is. Was told Face Book had the Wal Marts here are closing tonight for those reason. Must be a record for Wal Mart.

The prediction is serious at the time with expected 140 mph for landfall but often Hurricanes build up and drop in speed as they near the land.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Do you live close to the coast? Will you have to evacuate? Are there Farmers that have to evacuate? Be safe!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> Do you live close to the coast? Will you have to evacuate? Are there Farmers that have to evacuate? Be safe!


Here's the gig endrow....we don't know yet. It sometimes makes me sick to my stomach to even listen to the dire predictions of the weather channels. They must sensationalize at all costs....it behoves them to do so. They will throw out all kinds of models and sometimes they are close, a few times within 40 miles or so, very good.....but the devastating effects, notwithstanding the high winds, always is the bands to the northeast of the storm. Just last year they had a storm track (don't remember the name) that all the models showed the storm hitting the outer banks (1200nm away) finally they revised it to SC at about 800nm.....when it finally hit, it was somewhere around Mobile AL. We had nuts running from this hurricane from NC and SC to our area and we were deluged for resources......meanwhile back in NC and SC it's bluebird skies, they had run right into the storm and traveled 400 miles to do so.......
It's crazy the hype.....at this point, it's kinda like the comment I first heard and announcer say on a NASCAR race several years ago....."if the race were to end right now....." Who the hell cares? The race ain't ending now, no more than the hurricane is hitting right now. Having dealt with countless tropical storms (they can be worse than hurricanes) and hurricanes, it's best to take a wait and see approach, keep an eye out, top off the tanks get some water/bread/ice and see just what Mother Nature has in store.....you know the old sayin' ....."batten down the hatches" is the mantra here. 
But one thing is most certainly almost always true.....whatever comes here in the way of weather systems like these, usually flow right up to you guys, with already saturated soil, I would defiantly take proactive steps now, looks like it's a coming to you just a matter of how many days. With the weather y'all are having right now, it must seem like it's an apocalypse......
Hope it turns North and out to sea.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wish I had the luxury to "wait and see". 
It takes 2-3 days to move all the bales. It's not like I can wait till the last minute when the hurricane is 2 hours away and decide to move the bales. ....'sides, I'm not insured enough for all the property damage 400 round bales could do.
So I'm moving them. I have no other safe option.

In my area, rivers are already 3/4 flooded from local rain, so just the remnants of a hurricane (especially the NE bands where I will be) will cause terrible flooding.

It is curious that my local weather forecast is calling for 50% chance of showers this weekend. Meanwhile I'm 100 miles north of Virginia and 15 miles north of Maryland, which have already been declared as a national state of emergency area.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

All the weather watching and planning us farmers do makes me wonder how people of katrina and even some realitives of mine from houston during harvey just dont plan. Heck my realitives in houston had been flooded before and yet they did 0 planning for harvey when they could have easily moved stuff around and left town. Instead they chose to put themselves and others in danger. It was forcasted as the buggest rain maker ever, guess some people just dont listen.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well my money is in the ground now, the seed that is, finished a little while ago, between the planter rental and seed cost and my time off work, I hope it works out.. It's going to be much worse for folks south of me and I wish them well..

Watching the news now it looks like once it lands it is going to move over the top of me, I need rain but not inches at once.. we will see...

*If any of you in the path need a place for horses or cows and other farm things I have room here....*


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Hurricanes for certain are a moving target.

Farmers her have been cutting corn like crazy for ever since Florence was first mentioned. Here if say 10 inches and wind hit cotton, peanuts and soybean will all take a betting. Have 10 acres of coastal that might be lost but I can live with that.

I think the track after it hits is more unknown than than where it will hit.

Take care my friends, there are many dangers out there beside any Hurricane.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Besides for the inland rainfall totals, Tornados are far worse problem, they can spin off and wreak devastation without any warning.

Be smart, stay safe.....

I'm sure it'll be North of us and we won't get any rainfall at all........seein' that I don't have any hay on the ground


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I met a convoy of line trucks this afternoon that was headed to the storm area. Those guys don't get the credit they deserve sometimes. They go into an area after a storm and rebuild an entire distribution system in a matter of days. Unbelievable work.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Dad and I are watching the weather but that's all we can do. We have generators, tractors, skidsteers, grapples, and saws. A country boy can survive.

The storm has resumed its track putting the eye south of me. I do not want to be on the north or right side of the storm. Dad is taking my 98 year old Granny south to my Uncle's where it will be safer for her. Then the 2 of us can maintain order and clean up without worrying about her.

People are emptying the gas pumps around here, like are they not driving from now until Thursday/Friday? Plus it's not a Gulf storm so supply will stay open. Bottled water is gone and people are panicking. Hate to tell people that you can bottle your own water. Generators are hard to find supposedly, can't figure out why people wait until the last minute to own one. You know we lose power for extended periods just about once a year. It's comical to see people lose their heads to have milk sandwiches.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

somedevildawg said:


> Besides for the inland rainfall totals, Tornados are far worse problem, they can spin off and wreak devastation without any warning.
> 
> Be smart, stay safe.....
> 
> I'm sure it'll be North of us and we won't get any rainfall at all........seein' that I don't have any hay on the ground


Well with NEWEST update this morning you MAY be getting rain and as now they think it MIGHT not hit as far north as they did yesterday with it keep turning west to south and come across SC towards Georgian. Did you ever play with a "top" as a child. When I was growing up they are popular with string you wrapped around them and sort of tossed them out onto hard surace they would spin and spin at reasonable fast rate. But you could steer them by even gently blowing on them. Hurricanes are very much like a top and the other weather patterns as they blow will do much of the steering. Think it was High pressure system that was pulling Florence toward NC at reasonable fast pace is weakening and will allow it to move to move a pure western route but slowly making rain and flooding from rain even a bigger issue.

But as ole somedevildawg has pointed out, they do a lot of changing. One even said it may just turn south and just travel a few hundred of miles just brushing the coast. What I prefer is it dies quickly. The biggest problem with the changes in route is it takes long time to excavate such as Myrtle Beach which our major east west roads yesterday will basically all west bound in Horry (the "H" is silent, pronounced o-ree) and Georgetown Counties to do that. Horry is the County MB is in and Georgetown is the county that joins us and Charleston County. When a Hurricane does hit as projected nor the damage predicted it makes people less likely to take the next and the nest one as serious. The Childhood Story about crying Wolf.

Today I wrap up getting ready. Dawn on my late yesterday my pull sprayer needs to be filled to make it heavy enough the wind will not role it. Have a hay trailer with it big plywood deck need to get it under as much shelter as possible for same reason. I pray well for who and where ever it goes.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Interesting observation during the last storm.....we had high winds move thru with the last hurricane that came our way. Think they were in the 60-70mph range. A local company that makes sprayers had a yard full of tanks on the yard......all empty, and none of them even moved! Purty amazing to me, I figured they were gonna be strewn all over the county.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, here she comes. Looks like Central PA is in the crosshairs.

Until it changes in 3 hours...

Course now its "just" a tropical storm.

I'm so used to clouds and rain. Its a way of life here for the last 2-3 months.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Interesting observation during the last storm.....we had high winds move thru with the last hurricane that came our way. Think they were in the 60-70mph range. A local company that makes sprayers had a yard full of tanks on the yard......all empty, and none of them even moved! Purty amazing to me, I figured they were gonna be strewn all over the county.....


We had a funnel go over our house when I was a kid. It never touched down, but uprooted a tree next to the chicken house and tree fell on the chicken house. It started to move the chicken house off the foundation but was not successful, probably because the tree was holding it down. It separated the rafters of our early 20th century peg barn from the top plate of the walls they rest on, twisted off the tops of our trees, and tossed our grill about 1/4 mile out into a field. There were twigs driven into the side of trees. Yet there was a pile of chicken manure straw sitting outside next to the burn pile, and that pile of straw was completely intact!


----------

